# Göße einer Datei prüfen und gegebenenfalls löschen



## Tischtennisspieler (22. August 2006)

Hi,

ich habe ein Programmche laufe das mir jeweils eine Datei-Ausgabe erzeugt.
Diese heissen immer

```
HS+Datum also z.B. HS21082006
oder
HU+Datum also z.B HU01072006
```

Mein Problem ist nun folgender. Es passiert ab und zu ein Fehler. Nach dem die Datei erzeugt worden ist, bricht mein Progrämmche ab und versucht die Datei nochmals zu erzeugen. Jetzt ist aber die Datei schon da daher wird diese nicht erzeugt. Die Datei ist immer garantiert fehlerhaft wenn sie kleiner als 1 KB ist.

Nun zu meiner Idee:

Ich würde gerne überprüfen ob im Verzeichnis D:\log es eine Datei gibt die mit HS* oder HU* anfängt und die Größe von 0 KB hat.

Wenn ja soll diese Datei gelöscht werden. Kann ich das über eine Batch machen?

Wäre Klasse wenn mir jemand Tips in dieser Richtung geben kann.

Gruß


----------



## Tischtennisspieler (22. August 2006)

Ich habe fast meine Lösung. Brauche nur noch jemand der wohl nicht so blind ist wie ich.

Wenn ich über die DOS Konsole

```
for /R D:\log\ %i in (H*) do @if %~zi LSS 1 @move %~i D:\log\schrott\
```
eingebe wird das verzeichnis gereinigt.

Will ich aber diese in einer Batch.bat aufrufen dann bekomme ich einen Fehler:


> Die folgende Verwendung des Pfadoperators zur Ersetzung eines Batchparameters
> ist ungültig: %~i D:\log\schrott\
> 
> Geben Sie CALL /? oder FOR /? ein, um herauszufinden, welche Formate gültig sind.



Was mach ich falsch?


----------

